# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Any gains from 250mg Test E a week?

## GT2

afaf

----------


## dugyrios1

If youve never juiced then yeah it will give you some mass and strenght but dont expect wow results, but if you just want to shot it once a week you'll most likely mantain your gains. After a cycle I run blood work and if everything is straight I do trt for a couple of months and then when I want to add some size I just up the dose a lil bit.

----------


## Nitro29

I dont know why in the hell you would do 250 when you could just as easy do 500 and see real results. 300 is the minimum for hypertrophy from what Pinn says, I'm sure you could find the study easy enough.

----------


## N*E*R*D

> If youve never juiced then yeah it will give you some mass and strenght but dont expect wow results, but if you just want to shot it once a week you'll most likely mantain your gains. After a cycle I run blood work and if everything is straight I do trt for a couple of months and then when I want to add some size I just up the dose a lil bit.


No i dont agree with shooting once a week, mon/thu split more appropiate he wants to keep his test levels stable

----------


## rager

You can get away with shooting Test E once a week

----------


## dugyrios1

I shot it once a week or half cc sunday half on thursday, I dont feel a dif.

----------


## scibble

(1) 98% of the test is bound to SHBG, not active.
(2) as you know, 250mg of test-e is equiv to less than that of actual test
(3) some endogenous production is decreased
(4) the test-e is absorbed over such a long time span even while some of it is being shat and pissed away

all these suggest why the dose, though it sounds high relative to body levels, is not as effective as you would think.

----------


## T_man87

250 mg a week will raise test levels above any possible natural production. Which means some definite gains. In my opinion, low dose cycles are better overall and lead to less risk of Estrogen related bloat and problems. However, one would still need to use proper PCT as endogenous test production will be halted and the natural production will need to be stimulated.

----------


## Drummerboy

250 will work. Forget what ppl tell you your "supposed" to do. Everyone is different, and its always wise to start off low and go higher later if you need to. 250 for me did great things for my first time. run it 10-12 weeks. little to no side effects likely and if you REALLY have GOOD eating/workout/rest habits, you will get the most out of it.

~DB~

----------


## England

make the 1st one go with a bang and do 500  :Big Grin:

----------


## passthetest

How old are you because I think that would play a key factor in your gains... I have friends who are younger 20-23 and have run test e 300 for ten weeks and had good gains

----------


## Oki-Des

I am 38 and prescribed 200mg every ten days, and from that would not see any gains from what I can tell. It is when I bump it up to around 700 myself to be where I personally like for decent gains.

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

> 250 will work. Forget what ppl tell you your "supposed" to do. Everyone is different, and its always wise to start off low and go higher later if you need to. 250 for me did great things for my first time. run it 10-12 weeks. little to no side effects likely and if you REALLY have GOOD eating/workout/rest habits, you will get the most out of it.
> 
> ~DB~


I totally agree.


Using 200mg of Test C and 150mg of Nandralone once a week for 12 weeks I gained a very solid 31 lbs. People need to realize that everyone IS different and less works just as good as more in some situations. Just ask PerfectBeast2001 he is full of good advise. Do a lower cycle see how your body reacts and then try a stronger one later.

----------


## Oki-Des

I do not disagree, but also do not feel that 500mg / week is excessive.

----------


## bmit

I have gotten sick gains off only 300mg test week and 200mg deca and another time with only 350mg test/wk. Sure i still would have grown at 250 but for me 300 seems like the sweet spot

----------


## muhammad1185

ive just started at 250mg a week, its best to start with a low dose, u cud throw in dbol on a low does to kickstart ur mass cycle, dont go 500 or 700, ur a novice user, so start low, see how ur body reacts, then u cud always try a stronger cycle later, make sure you take liv 52, vitimins (c), milk thistle, and if u wont less water retention dandilion and nolva,

----------


## tadpoleboyy

250mg/wk is definantly enough to make gains. I have never used more than that for my cycles, and made great gains (albeit with other compounds, but eq is weak). Kick it off with some dbol , and you will see nice results

----------


## football3355

> 250mg/wk is definantly enough to make gains. I have never used more than that for my cycles, and made great gains (albeit with other compounds, but eq is weak). Kick it off with some dbol, and you will see nice results


you could be completely right, but it also depends on your age, body type, and numerous other factors. I would said mostly age would have a huge effect on whether or not 250mg/wk is enough to receive good gains. If you are under 25 then I could possibly see that, and even then I am not sure. But 30+ then I completely doubt it. But like I said, maybe some freakishly lucky 30+ yr old guy out there has test levels like a 23 yr old.

----------


## steropower

You may seem some gains coming after a month but nothing serious.You can get more by adjusting only your diet or training.

I ran 250mg in my first cycle and was a complete waste of time.In theory i could get good gains since it was my first cycle but it was the worst ever.

Go for 500mg min.

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

> You may seem some gains coming after a month but nothing serious.You can get more by adjusting only your diet or training.
> 
> I ran 250mg in my first cycle and was a complete waste of time.In theory i could get good gains since it was my first cycle but it was the worst ever.
> 
> Go for 500mg min.


Well, you must have not been eating right at all if it was a waste of time. Do more research on diet, lifting techniques, etc. Was your gear even real?

----------


## txpile

> I am curious to know whether running 250mg/week is a waste or not?
> For a first time (bulk) cycle all the mods recommend 500mg Test E...but I have wondered, since the body naturally has about 10mg of Test in it, wouldn't 250mg/week still be enough to put on a substantial amount of lean mass?


so what did you end up deciding on?

----------


## Spooky

Nice topic.  :Smilie:

----------


## GT2

afsfdsface.

----------


## Nitro29

I dont think you will regret it man. I'm just about to finish my first cycle (500mg/w) and could not be happier.

Have you started it yet?

----------


## tadpoleboyy

make sure you have nolva or some sort of aromtase inhibitor on hand, theres a good chance youll get gyno from 500mg/wk. You make want to buy some finasteride too, i learned that one the hard way (balding).

----------


## GT2

dsaffad

----------


## RANA

Yes you can go with 250mg PW, but as you know most PPL here have recommended 500mg shot twice a week (250mg each time), this is also my recommendation. This is your 1st cycle I would go with Test E, but if you are look you are looking for a lean bulking cycle I would think about Test prop.

----------


## one8nine

lets do some math
actual test produced naturall is between 10mg-15mg daily
this breaks down to 70mg-105mg actual test naturally
100mg testosterone enanthate = 70mg testosterone + 30mg enanthate 
so 250mg of test e breaks down to 175mg actual testosterone
so this cycle wont do much more than you can do naturally

----------


## RANA

> lets do some math
> actual test produced naturall is between 10mg-15mg daily
> this breaks down to 70mg-105mg actual test naturally
> 100mg testosterone enanthate = 70mg testosterone + 30mg enanthate 
> so 250mg of test e breaks down to 175mg actual testosterone
> so this cycle wont do much more than you can do naturally


WTF? I did not sign up here to do math...LOL Great info one8nine!

----------


## Dog-Slime

> lets do some math
> *actual test produced naturall is between 10mg-15mg daily*
> this breaks down to 70mg-105mg actual test naturally
> 100mg testosterone enanthate = 70mg testosterone + 30mg enanthate 
> so 250mg of test e breaks down to 175mg actual testosterone
> so this cycle wont do much more than you can do naturally


Not saying your wrong but I thought I remembered 7mgs daily being the high end of natural t production? Which would be roughly 50mgs/week naturally.

----------


## one8nine

> Not saying your wrong but I thought I remembered 7mgs daily being the high end of natural t production? Which would be roughly 50mgs/week naturally.


well youre probably right i gave number for 15-25 year olds, and i know it decreases with age..

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

I completely changed my body with low doses. 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=58158

----------


## GT2

sdafda

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

> lets do some math
> actual test produced naturall is between 10mg-15mg daily
> this breaks down to 70mg-105mg actual test naturally
> 100mg testosterone enanthate = 70mg testosterone + 30mg enanthate 
> so 250mg of test e breaks down to 175mg actual testosterone
> so this cycle wont do much more than you can do naturally


Not true read my post above and those gains were with my natural test level at 950.

----------

